# Modifier le logo de refit bootloader



## neotof (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Refit ne reconnait pas ubuntu comme un système connu il m'affiche donc au moment du choix de OS l'icone : os_linux.icns pourtant ubuntu est fonctionnel. Comment lui dire d'afficher le logo : os_linux.icns (celui de linux)

Merci


----------

